# Netia 20mbit - dziwne limity na łączu

## Odinist

Witam, 2 tygodnie temu wróciłem ze szpitala i postanowiłem zaktualizować sobie gentoo. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu maksymalny transfer z dowolnego serwera wynosi 280 - 350 KB/s. Bez znaczeniu czy to p2p czy http, na dodatek na każdy serwer mogę uzyskać maksymalnie 2 połączenia jednocześnie (transfer i tak nie przekracza 400 KB/s!). Dodam, że przez półtora roku transfer non stop wynosił 2.3 MB/s (tyle wyciąga mój router Linksys WAG54GS).

Po godzinie dodzwonilem się do konsultanta Netii, który oznajmił mi, że nic o tym nie wie. Pożyczyłem od kumpla router TP-Linka i dalej to samo przy synchronizacji DL 23296 Kbps i UL 1147 Kbps. Ping w normalnie ale ściąganie czegokolwiek teraz to koszmar. Jedynie z torrentów osiągam jakieś 1.2 MB/s jeśli dużo dobrych peerów. Nigdy nie miałem z Netią problemów aż do teraz. Dodam, że świadczą mi usługi po kablach TP. Nie pomaga zmiania modulacji na G.dmt, Multimode tak samo szybkie jak ADSL2+.

Pytanie brzmi - co robić? Czekać parę dni czy straszyć UKE?

----------

## Belliash

ftp.atman.pl

noc.gts.pl

pierw sam sprawdz jakie predkosci uzyskasz

----------

## Odinist

z atmana jakby na sztywno ustawione 750 KB/s

z energisa 1800 KB/s

czyli coś popieprzone z routingiem mają?

z takiego gentoo.prz.edu.pl mam teraz prawie 200 KB/s, a od dwóch lat miałem zawsze 2,3 MB/s

----------

## sebas86

Może po prostu nie ma zbyt dobrego połączenia do Twojego miasta. Sami w Internecie nie jesteśmy a te kilkaset kilometrów jednak jakoś trzeba pokonać.  :Wink: 

----------

## Odinist

Panowie, prawie drugi rok mam 20 mbit po adslu i nigdy żadnych cyrków nie było  :Wink: 

Hmmm... jeśli wierzyć whois to gentoo.prz.edu.pl znajduje się w Rzeszowie?

traceroute pokazuje, że połączenie do niego leci przez pół Niemiec O__O

```

C:\Users\Bartek>tracert gentoo.prz.edu.pl

Śledzenie trasy do gentoo.prz.edu.pl [62.93.32.21]

z maksymalną liczbą 30 przeskoków:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1

  2    25 ms    38 ms    53 ms  Jaworzno-bras3.inetia.pl [195.114.190.156]

  3    31 ms    34 ms    23 ms  81.210.127.70

  4    44 ms    43 ms    42 ms  xe-10-0-1.fra60.ip4.tinet.net [141.136.97.105]

  5    44 ms    45 ms    45 ms  xe-8-1-2.fra44.ip4.tinet.net [89.149.183.121]

  6    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  xe-10-2-0.edge5.frankfurt1.level3.net [4.68.63.

7]

  7    52 ms    52 ms    62 ms  vlan80.csw3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.154.190

  8    48 ms    50 ms    48 ms  ae-83-83.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.163.9

  9    52 ms    54 ms    63 ms  ae-48-48.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.143.

77]

 10    67 ms    54 ms    73 ms  ae-24-24.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.143.

94]

 11    66 ms    63 ms    73 ms  4.69.200.174

 12   268 ms   198 ms   260 ms  ae-21-3204.car1.Berlin1.Level3.net [4.69.161.6]

 13    65 ms    65 ms    64 ms  DANTE.car1.Berlin1.Level3.net [212.162.10.82]

 14    86 ms    82 ms    87 ms  z-poznan-gw3.rzeszow.10Gb.rtr.pionier.gov.pl [2

2.191.224.186]

 15    83 ms    82 ms    83 ms  62.93.48.221

 16    90 ms    82 ms    91 ms  ftp.prz.edu.pl [62.93.32.21]

Śledzenie zakończone.
```

----------

## sebas86

Może właśnie wykryłeś uszkodzenie sieci szkieletowej. Może znów jakiś złomiarz wykopał światłowód myśląc, że zarobi na sprzedaży miedzi z kabli, a może po prostu część węzłów nie wyrabia i poszło drogą okrężną.  :Wink: 

U mnie traceroute też pokazuje, że ruch idzie przez Berlin, ale ja mam bliżej ze Szczecina i zazwyczaj jak coś ściągam wybieram mirror w Niemczech aby szło pełną parą.

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie też leci przez pół Niemiec:

```
lft gentoo.prz.edu.pl

Tracing ................T

TTL LFT trace to ftp.prz.edu.pl (62.93.32.21):80/tcp

 1 {moj-ISP}

 2 {mój-ISP - router BGP}

 3  xe-0-3-0-131.waw10.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.94.245) 6.8ms

 4  xe-2-0-0.fra44.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.186.57) 29.4ms

 5  as3356.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.95.14) 28.8ms

 6  vlan90.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.254) 29.6ms

 7  ae-93-93.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.13) 29.0ms

 8  ae-46-46.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.169) 32.6ms

 9  ae-22-22.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.186) 33.1ms

10  4.69.200.162 44.3ms

11  ae-21-3204.car1.Berlin1.Level3.net (4.69.161.6) 43.3ms

12  DANTE.car1.Berlin1.Level3.net (212.162.10.82) 73.7ms

13  z-poznan-gw3.rzeszow.10Gb.rtr.pionier.gov.pl (212.191.224.186) 61.8ms

14  62.93.48.221 61.7ms

15  [target closed] ftp.prz.edu.pl (62.93.32.21):80 62.2ms
```

Najwyraźniej to nie jest odosobniony przypadek.   :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Belliash

```
traceroute to gentoo.prz.edu.pl (62.93.32.21), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  {MOJ ROUTER}  2.944 ms  2.919 ms  2.906 ms

 2  {ROUTER DIALOGU}  17.496 ms  21.142 ms  17.497 ms

 3  xe-9-0-0.waw10.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.97.113)  26.566 ms  23.337 ms  23.303 ms

 4  xe-0-1-0.fra44.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.82.213)  51.717 ms xe-8-3-1.fra44.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.183.125)  42.650 ms xe-2-2-0.fra44.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.185.106)  45.496 ms

 5  xe-10-2-0.edge5.frankfurt1.level3.net (4.68.63.57)  53.957 ms as3356.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.95.14)  45.444 ms xe-10-2-0.edge5.frankfurt1.level3.net (4.68.63.57)  51.666 ms

 6  vlan90.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.254)  51.638 ms  145.506 ms vlan70.csw2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.126)  153.132 ms

 7  ae-83-83.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.9)  153.137 ms ae-73-73.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.5)  37.538 ms  33.794 ms

 8  ae-48-48.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.177)  40.073 ms ae-47-47.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.173)  51.226 ms ae-48-48.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.177)  40.041 ms

 9  ae-21-21.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.182)  43.149 ms ae-24-24.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.194)  43.113 ms ae-23-23.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.143.190)  47.386 ms

10  4.69.200.166 (4.69.200.166)  66.288 ms 4.69.200.162 (4.69.200.162)  61.280 ms 4.69.200.170 (4.69.200.170)  53.988 ms

11  ae-21-3204.car1.Berlin1.Level3.net (4.69.161.6)  187.007 ms  187.025 ms  187.016 ms

12  DANTE.car1.Berlin1.Level3.net (212.162.10.82)  61.218 ms  61.211 ms  62.736 ms

13  z-poznan-gw3.rzeszow.10Gb.rtr.pionier.gov.pl (212.191.224.186)  78.864 ms  69.863 ms  75.438 ms

14  62.93.48.221 (62.93.48.221)  69.780 ms  69.794 ms  69.770 ms

15  ftp.prz.edu.pl (62.93.32.21)  75.384 ms  75.373 ms  69.748 ms
```

U mnie podobnie... lacze z Dialogu - z tym ze transfer mam na poziomie 10mbps (1.2MiB/s)

----------

## SlashBeast

To nie jest nic nadzwyczajnego, to po prostu 'kreatywny routing'.

Dla przykladu, firma X w ktorej masz internet nie ma wykupionego wtyku do sieci polpak bo np. jest kurewsko drogo za relatywnie niskie przylacze, iles tam zlotych za 10Gbps, taniej wyjdzie tutaj polaczyc sie do sieci z niemiec i do nich routowac te pakiety, gdzie tam mozna miec 20Gbps za cene 1Gbps do polpaku, wtedy ruch jest pchany tam, a z niemiec, od wiekszego dostawcy, wraca do polski przez ich wejscie do polpaku.

Bardzo duzo ISP robi takie cos, ale nie tylko ISP a nawet duze osrodki naukowe, co przedklada sie na wieksze pingi do serwerow w polsce i paradoksalnie nie raz mozna meic mniejszy ping do serwera za granica niz do tego fizycznie oddalnego od nas o kilometr.

----------

## Odinist

Ja tam na Netię od 6 lat nie narzekałem aż do teraz. Specjalnie do nich przeszedłem. Przedtem miałem DSL z TP i routing za granicę a w szczególności do Francji i dalej był katastrofalny. 30 - 40 KB/s do jednej z większej sieci i można było jajo znieść ściągając cokolwiek, nie wspominając o pingach.

Cóż, pożyjemy zobaczymy. Dzisiaj nawet google mi średnio działały, a ze sklepu Play na Androdzie też już mam 300 KB/s - parę dni temu leciało powyżej 1500 KB/s. Pingi rewelacyjne, synchronizacja ADSL błyskawiczna... z dobrych torrentów wyciągam dzisiaj 2.3 MB/s   :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Przez tunel IPv6 mam nieraz nizsze pingi niz jakbym zapuscil go normalnie....

```
PING krtecek.dkm.cz (86.49.49.49) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from krtecek.dkm.cz (86.49.49.49): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=67.1 ms

64 bytes from krtecek.dkm.cz (86.49.49.49): icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=60.8 ms

64 bytes from krtecek.dkm.cz (86.49.49.49): icmp_req=5 ttl=57 time=80.8 ms
```

```
PING gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz(2a02:8300:8000:3::49) 56 data bytes

64 bytes from 2a02:8300:8000:3::49: icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=37.9 ms

64 bytes from 2a02:8300:8000:3::49: icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=38.1 ms

64 bytes from 2a02:8300:8000:3::49: icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=37.7 ms
```

```
traceroute to gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz (86.49.49.49), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  {MOJ ROUTER}  1.549 ms  1.523 ms  4.322 ms

 2  {ROUTER ISP}  7.555 ms  7.553 ms  7.541 ms

 3  xe-5-0-0.waw10.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.67.25)  16.453 ms  16.455 ms  16.445 ms

 4  213.46.178.53 (213.46.178.53)  67.864 ms  67.864 ms  67.854 ms

 5  84.116.135.229 (84.116.135.229)  48.555 ms 84.116.135.250 (84.116.135.250)  47.357 ms 84.116.135.229 (84.116.135.229)  51.507 ms

 6  84.116.134.193 (84.116.134.193)  44.263 ms  55.660 ms 84.116.132.129 (84.116.132.129)  55.657 ms

 7  84.116.135.6 (84.116.135.6)  44.723 ms cz-prg01a-ra4-xe-4-3-0.aorta.net (213.46.160.66)  44.714 ms 84.116.136.178 (84.116.136.178)  42.295 ms

 8  84-116-131-66.aorta.net (84.116.131.66)  47.271 ms  67.295 ms  60.382 ms

 9  krtecek.dkm.cz (86.49.49.49)  77.808 ms  80.030 ms  77.790 ms
```

```
traceroute to gentoo.mirror.dkm.cz (2a02:8300:8000:3::49), 30 hops max, 80 byte packets

 1  {MOJ ROUTER}  14.377 ms  14.361 ms  14.345 ms

 2  {ROUTER ISP}  29.581 ms  29.590 ms  29.577 ms

 3  2001:6a0:1:1::2 (2001:6a0:1:1::2)  33.413 ms  33.405 ms  33.390 ms

 4  kp-mm-r3.rtr.net.icm.edu.pl (2001:6a0:1:1::1)  33.375 ms  37.303 ms  37.293 ms

 5  henet.ipv6.plix.pl (2001:7f8:42::a500:6939:1)  37.278 ms  37.261 ms  37.245 ms

 6  upc.ipv6.plix.pl (2001:7f8:42::a500:6830:1)  39.575 ms  16.877 ms  16.847 ms

 7  2001:730:2c00::5474:8025 (2001:730:2c00::5474:8025)  38.237 ms  39.231 ms  39.214 ms

 8  * * *

 9  2001:730:3100::5474:800c (2001:730:3100::5474:800c)  41.495 ms  60.582 ms  41.438 ms

10  2001:730:3100::5474:800d (2001:730:3100::5474:800d)  41.458 ms  41.974 ms  44.871 ms

11  2a02:8300:8000:3::1 (2a02:8300:8000:3::1)  44.890 ms  50.258 ms  50.262 ms

12  2a02:8300:8000:3::49 (2a02:8300:8000:3::49)  50.260 ms  44.818 ms  50.179 ms
```

----------

